# Short clip for a toy poodle



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I keep Poppy in a basic kennel clip - short but not shaven body, slightly longer on the legs, rounded topknot a bit longer than the legs, and a pom on her tail. It is very easy to brush out and rarely mats or tangles. The only full body photo I can find of her freshly clipped is this one wearing her winter jumper, but it gives the idea.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I keep Bella like that as well and am going to try Cayenne in the same, she maybe to small to wear it well


----------



## ArmedOptician (Aug 24, 2014)

This works for me. Easy easy easy!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

If you dont want to cut off the top knot, why not try using a small clip or barrette? If he learns to brush properly before you leave it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

I know your boy is a toy and Wrex is 3x as big, but here's what we do. I keep the feet rounded cause I like it. I never touch him with a comb or brush (blasphemy, I know) and he goes 5-6 weeks between grooms. If you are really worried, maybe DH can take teddy to the groomer halfway into your trip for a bath and brush?


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

How about a modified Lamb clip with teddy feet and puppy length head?


----------



## SeoulTeddy (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks all! Looks like I have several nice options if it comes down to it. I'll be sad to see the TK go, but it'll grow!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Grin not sure how long his coat is but have you thought of trying something like a German on him? it seems to look nice and masculine on any size male dog I have seen it on...


----------

